# NAS Umrüstung - Ziel Energieeinsparung



## pascalts (10. Dezember 2020)

Moin!

Ich betreibe ein mittlerweiel etwas angegrautes Selbstbau-NAS. Ich möchte nun die Komponenten tauschen, um eine höhere Energieeffizienz zu erzielen. Kurz zum aktuellen Stand:

Intel® Core™2 Quad Prozessor Q9400
ASUS P5QL PRO Mainboard
GeForce GTX 550 Ti (für Hardware-encoding und -decoding)
6GB RAM aus der Grabbelkiste
550W Netzteil, immerhin 80 PLUS Bronze
1 SSD Noname (OS), SATA
4 WD RED (teilweise Pro) HDDs
Das System idelt zwar 80% des Tages vor sich hin, aber verbraucht halt im Leerlauf schon rund 90W (hab ich gemessen). Deswegen wollte ich die GPU rauswerfen, Mainboard, RAM und CPU tauschen. Budget ist aber begrenz (Student  ). Aktueller Plan wäre:

ASUS PRIME B460M-K  Mainboard (ich brauche unbedingt 6x SATA 3)
Intel® Celeron® G5900
8GB passender, preiswerter RAM
GPU nicht nötig, da Intel-Quick-Sync im CPU die GPU-Beschleunigung ersetzen kann und für die Konsole reicht die Intel HD alle mal
Netzteil, SSD, HDDs bleiben
Nun frage ich mich, wie sparsam ich das System im Idle bekomme, mit dieser neuen Konfiguration. Schon allein die TDP der CPU geht ja von 95W auf 58W runter und die neuen Intel-CPUs dürften ja durch Speedstep und co im Idle wesentlich sparsamer sein. Eventuell ja nur so nur 20W? Die WD RED ziehen laut Datenblatt ja nur so 3...4W im Idle, das bleibt gleich. Die SSD auch. Was meint ihr: Schaffe ich es, den Stromverbrauch im Idle mit der Investition zu halbieren?

Noch schnell zum Use-Case: Das NAS stellt diverse SAMBA-Freigaben bereit, aber auch einen PLEX Mediaserver (deswegen bisher die NVIDIA GPU) und dient für meinen Betrieb als Backup-Lösung. Deswegen muss das Ding 20 Stunden am Tag (ja, 4 ist es aus) laufen.

Ich danke euch für eure Erfahrungen!

Gruß

Pascal


----------



## Mahoy (10. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann nur ausgehend von meinem Selbstbau-NAS spekulieren. Bei mir tuckert unter der Haube noch LGA 1155 mit einem gebremsten i5-3570, einer SATA-Erweiterungskarte und 6 x 8 TByte HDDs. Im Idle liege ich bei 36 Watt, bei durchschnittlicher "normaler Last" (Schreib- und Lesezugriffe über LAN etc.) geht es auf rund 50 Watt.

Deine geplante Zusammenstellung sollte noch etwas darunter liegen, aber mit 20 Watt würde ich nicht rechnen. Sagen wir mal, du landest bei durchschnittlich 35 Watt, dann wäre das ein Drittel deines jetzigen Verbrauchs. Oder rund 100 Euro an Stromkosten im Jahr, wenn dein NAS 24/7 _arbeitet_.


----------



## fotoman (10. Dezember 2020)

Die TDP ist (nahezu) egal, es geht um den Verbauch im Idle, plus den Verbrauch von Mainboard und co.

Hier mal als Beispiel, was so zu erreichen ist:





						NAS Basic 2.1 - Mini-ITX Eigenbau-NAS mit 4x SATA und passiver 4-Kern CPU
					

Das NAS Basic 2.1 ist unsere aktuellste Eigenbau-Anleitung für ein Mini-ITX NAS. Wie schon bei den voran gegangenen Anleitungen setzen wir auch in diesem Bau..




					www.elefacts.de
				




Mit ext. Netzteil und Platten im Auto-Power off kommt man dort auf ca. 8.5 W

Oder etwas älter, aber im Prinzip vom Verbrauch her nahezu identisch





						Eigenbau- NAS Anleitungen für 4 bis 16 Festplatten auf einen Blick - Technikaffe.de
					

In diesem Artikel geben wir euch eine Übersicht über verschiedene NAS Lösungen, vom kleinen und sparsamen 4-Bay NAS bis zum 16 Festplatten füllenden Profi-NAS mit Hardware-Raidcontroller. Dabei setzen wir auf aktuelle Hardware, wie dem Intel Bay Trail, AMD Kabini oder Intel Haswell. Diese neuen...




					www.technikaffe.de
				




Das macht dann im Jehr (24/7/365) ca. eine Ersparnis von 215€, bei 20W sind es halt nur noch 183€. Deinen Strompreis kennst aber nur Du.

Mein alter PC mit i7-2600K kommt inkl. 32 GB Ram, Platten und IGP im Leerlauf auf knapp 40W. Mir reicht das als NAS, der läuft aber keine 24/7/365. Aufwecken per WoL oder per Zeitschaltuhr/Timer würde mir reichen.

Das Backup-NAS mit Q6600 (das ca. 90W-120W verbrät) läuft nur für Backups, womit die Stromkosten für meine Datenmengen irrelevant sind und sich eine Neuanschaffung vor einem Defekt niemals rechnet.

Die Frage ist halt, ob Du nicht einfach eine andere (sparsamere ) CPU einbauen kannst und u.U. auch noch das NAS komplett runter fahren kannst, wenn es nicht genutzt wird.

Klar, wenn das ein großer Betrieb ist, bei dem täglich ein paar PCs/Server ein Full-Backup machen sollen und der tagsüber alle Daten über das NAS laufen lässt, wird das nichts. Dann kauft man sich m.M.n. auch einen passenden Server inkl. HW-Support und nutzt keine alte HW (ohne ECC), deren Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit erheblich höher ist.

Laufen Deine HDDs wirklich 24/7 oder sind die nicht eher oft aus? Und eine SSD, die im Idle 3-4 W braucht, gehört eher in einem Hochleistungs-Server.

Student, Betrieb und 20h Laufzeit an 365 Tagen (sonst passt meine Rechnung oben nicht)? Nun gut, dann sollte aber der Anschaffungspreis eher nebensächlich sein. Immerhin scheint der Betrieb groß genug zu sein, um dort jede Nacht viele Daten sichern zu müssen.


----------



## pascalts (10. Dezember 2020)

Danke für die raschen Antworten. Ich will mal auf ein paar Sachen eingehen.

@Mahoy Deine Schätzungen helfen mir durchaus weiter. Danke. Ich hoffe ja auf um die 30W.

@fotoman Die ITX Boards habe ich mir angesehen. Aber mit nur 4 SATA-Ports (andere haben nur 2) muss ich eine SATA-Karte nachrüsten, die haben um ordentlich Schmackes zu haben oft PCIe x4, damit sind die meisten der kleinen schon raus, zumal die  Intel Pentium Silver J5040 mir zu schwach sind, speziell für PLEX.

Ich hatte vorher eine sparsamere CPU drin, aber bei der Generation können die meist nicht runtertakten und schön sparen... Und sparsamer heißt oft weniger Leistung, und das geht leider nicht. Den Stromverbrauch meiner SSD konnte ich mangels Datenblatt nicht recherchieren und musste schätzen - das kann auch mal daneben gehen.

"Laufen Deine HDDs wirklich 24/7 oder sind die nicht eher oft aus?" Sie gehen nur ins Idle, nie ins Standby. Die vielen Starts und Stopps vertragen vielleicht Desktop-HDDs, aber die NAS-HDDs müssen das nicht 5 mal am Tag machen.

"Student, Betrieb und 20h Laufzeit an 365 Tagen" ja das geht. Wenn der Student nebenher im Familienunternehmen aushilft und die Backups über das Internet gefahren werden, um ein Backup der wichtigsten Daten immer in einem anderen Gebäude zu haben. Und Dorf-Internet ist halt nur 1Mbit/s Upload...  und nein, im Familienbetrieb bekommt man nicht alles bezahlt, was man macht 

Runter fahren möchte ich es explizit nicht, weil es dann mehrfach täglich anfahren müsste, was die NAS Platten nicht so mögen. Schon das ich das System täglich ein und aus schalte tut mir schon ein wenig weh.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Dezember 2020)

Wenn dein NAS mit der jetzigen Hardware 20 Stunden jeden Tag läuft, liegen die Stromkosten (ausgehend von durchschnittlichen 35 Cent/KWh) bei rund 230 Euro/Jahr.

Mit neuer Hardware der laut deiner Beschreibung benötigten Leistung liegst du bei ca. 80 Euro Stromkosten im Jahr, sparst also 150 Euro und hast die Kosten für die geplante Hardware in einem Jahr wieder raus.

Somit eigentlich ein No-Brainer.


----------



## pascalts (10. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Mit neuer Hardware der laut deiner Beschreibung benötigten Leistung liegst du bei ca. 80 Euro Stromkosten im Jahr, sparst also 150 Euro und hast die Kosten für die geplante Hardware in einem Jahr wieder raus.


Jo, sehe ich auch so. Ich denke die Bestellung geht raus 

Danke nochmal!


----------



## fotoman (11. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn dein NAS mit der jetzigen Hardware 20 Stunden jeden Tag läuft, liegen die Stromkosten (ausgehend von durchschnittlichen 35 Cent/KWh) bei rund 230 Euro/Jahr.


Wer solche HW mit so hohen Stromkosten betreibt, ist selber Schuld. Aber u.U. bekommt man auf dem Land ja nicht nur kein Internet sondern auch keine vernünftigen Stromtarife.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Dezember 2020)

Ohne Kenntnis des konkreten Stromtarifs habe ich einfach mit dem derzeitigen durchschnittlichen bundesdeutschen Strompreis kalkuliert; in der festen Überzeugung, dass jeder in der Lage ist, einen Multiplikator zu tauschen.

Übrigens hat die Höhe des individuellen Strompreises weniger mit Land oder Stadt zu tun, sondern allenfalls indirekt mit der Auswahl an lokalen Versorgern, jedoch hauptsächlich mit dem eigenen Verbrauch. Auf dem deutschen Strommarkt bekommt man nämlich denkwürdigerweise bessere Tarife, wenn man mehr verbraucht und ein Student in seiner Bude (Ich weiß auch nicht, wie der TE wohnt, das ist allerdings für eine Rechnung mit Durchschnittswerten unerheblich ...) hat tendenziell eher schlechtere Tarife als meinetwegen ein Großfamilie mit eigenem Haus oder gar ein Industrieunternehmen.

Und selbst wenn die Stromversorgungslage auf dem Land ebenso ungünstig wäre wie die mit schnellen Internetanschlüssen, kann man das wohl kaum dem TE vorwerfen. Ob es gewollt oder auch nur günstiger wäre, in die Stadt zu ziehen, oder ob dadurch nicht andere handfeste Nachteile auftreten (z.B. deutlich höhere Mietkosten etc.), kann man aus der Ferne kaum diagnostizieren.

Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass das irgendwie auch gar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat, nicht wahr?


----------

